# John Cotton on the differences between the two kingdoms



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 7, 2020)

I was wondering recently whether or not the Congregationalists were more favourable to the view that Christ rules over the nations as the mediator. While I have previously quoted the likes of John Owen in favour of this view, John Cotton adopted the opposite position:

... Though they both agree in this, that God is the efficient [cause] and author of them both, and that by Christ, yet not _eadem ratione_ [for the same reason]. For, God as the Creator and Governor of the world is the author of civil order and administrations. But God as in covenant with his people in Christ is the author of church administrations. So likewise Christ, as the essential word and wisdom of God creating and governing the world is the efficient [cause] and fountain of civil order and administrations. But as mediator of the New Covenant and head of the church, he establishes ecclesiastical order. ...

For more, see John Cotton on the differences between the two kingdoms.


----------

